# "INTERAC Email Money Transfer" for Guitars



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry folks - I know this thread may not belong in this forum, but has anyone here used this to sell a guitar? I think it's also known as 'certapay'?

If you have, do you trust it?

I'm just a little leary because you have to click on a link which takes you to their site. Then, you select your bank and click on another link that opens up your online banking site. Then you log in. My question is - can this other site record your banking info (i.e. account number, password, etc.) when you do this?

Any info would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've used it for several transactions here on the board both buying and selling, I feel it's safe.
Virtually instantaneous with small (or no) service charge, unlike Paypal with their 3% charge and takes a week to get your money out of them.

Only downside I could see is if you had a non-shipping seller-don't know if there's any recourse or way to try and get your money refunded.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

IEMT is awesome if you're a seller. 

The $1.50 fee goes to the buyer, no fee to the seller.

I've used it dozens of times for buying and selling with no problems.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> I'm just a little leary because you have to click on a link which takes you to their site. Then, you select your bank and click on another link that opens up your online banking site. Then you log in. My question is - can this other site record your banking info (i.e. account number, password, etc.) when you do this?


I've only used it once but I didn't have to go to any other site. I was able to do it straight from CIBC's site. Poke around in your bank's website for their instructions on doing it.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

kat_ said:


> I've only used it once but I didn't have to go to any other site. I was able to do it straight from CIBC's site. Poke around in your bank's website for their instructions on doing it.


I'm assuming when you did it on the CIBC site, you were the one doing the buying? In my case, I'm doing the selling.

When you guys used it, did the address start off as:

https://gateway.certapay.com/...


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Not mine. http://www.interac.ca/consumers/productsandservices_ol_emt.php


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> I'm assuming when you did it on the CIBC site, you were the one doing the buying? In my case, I'm doing the selling.
> 
> When you guys used it, did the address start off as:
> 
> https://gateway.certapay.com/...


yes, I've used it a bunch of times for selling. The URL is https://gateway.certapay.com/then_some_random_looking_stuff


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Used it several times to move money in Canada. As an earlier poster points out, only risk is if the seller doesn't ship.
If I recall, I had to send a password to the seller so he could do it.
I'd use it again.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i've used them over a dozen times with no problems at all. usually instantaneous, but they can take up to a day for the money to get sent.... otherwise, just great. your bank website should indeed have a gateway for you to use, as well.. my scotiabank site does, at least.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Fast , easy and safe as long as the seller you pay using it sends you the item you purchased :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I've used it several times buying and selling no problems prefer it to paypal greatly ! But as guys here are saying you should be able to set it up through your personal bank :rockon:

Here's the link I used 
http://www.interac.ca/consumers/productsandservices_ol_emt.php


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I used it years ago and pretty much forgot about it until the last guitar I bought on here. The seller mentioned it and I thought it was a good idea because I pretty much hate eBay and PayPal...since they are one and the same...

I used my bank's website...added a payee to the payee list and went from there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I've used it for most of my transactions on this forum. I tend to trust the users on this forum when it comes to shipping etc. I haven't used it outside of the forum yet.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info folks. I decided to take the plunge. So, the money went into my account and my Texas Specials are officially sold.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

You won't regret it. It is my perferred way to pay and receive.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

faracaster said:


> You won't regret it. It is my perferred way to pay and receive.


You were correct! I got the money, and the gentleman received the pickups today - both parties are happy with the transaction.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> You were correct! I got the money, and the gentleman received the pickups today - both parties are happy with the transaction.


And paypal didn't get a 4% cut....

Also, if it's a US/Canada deal the rate paypal charges for exchange seems really bad. It seems ebay.com doesn't have enough of our money.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> And paypal didn't get a 4% cut....
> 
> Also, if it's a US/Canada deal the rate paypal charges for exchange seems really bad. It seems ebay.com doesn't have enough of our money.


Can you do US/Canada interac payment? I thought it was Canada only. That could be handy.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

AFAIK, you can't use IEMT for US/Canada transactions.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> And paypal didn't get a 4% cut....
> 
> Also, if it's a US/Canada deal the rate paypal charges for exchange seems really bad. It seems ebay.com doesn't have enough of our money.


Actually, eBay and PayPal are completely seperate entities - at least that's what the lady at the other end of the phone told me when I called PayPal. Their rules are ridiculous. Sellers have absolutely zero protection. Did you folks know that no matter what you say in your ad about all sales final, the buyer has 45 days to file a complaint and return an item...as long as they do it through PayPal and not eBay. Ridiculous!


----------

